# New Paintwork - Gassing Off



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Had a small spray job done on the rear quarter panel.
How long should I leave it before applying A: polish and B: wax please.
I have read that it should be left for 90 day before applying a wax but it is fine to apply polish much sooner......does this sound correct please
Thanks
Dave


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I thought it was the other way round,??!

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

You can polish as soon as you like.
Seal/wax after a month or so


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks James

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks James - so Koch Chemie Speed Polish or Glare Professional Polish is OK straight away
Would it be OK to apply QD's straight away too.
Thanks


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Dave, you can apply a polish, but it's said best to use a pure polish like Meguairs #7 show glaze or megs pure polish stage 2 (I think it's that from Halfords) you need to check if the said polishers affect the curing or the gassing stage of the paint.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I kind of agree with the above. 

You can polish in order to correct the paintwork, but I wouldn't apply any glazes or filler polishes for a while... Which would depend if it was air dried or booth baked??


----------



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

Was about to ask a similar question, thanks OP! 

Does this apply to all waxes? Ie. For example, should I avoid using car wash shampoos that offer protection/have wax in it?


----------



## Paranoia (Nov 13, 2016)

You can polish once its dry, depending on how fresh you can also wet sand it but if its sanded early the clear will reform scratches but you just have to repolish to get it out. As for waxes you can apply it, unless its a silicone based wax which will cause fisheyes in fresh clear


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

It may have already been machine polished to remove dirt, I would leave a couple weeks to use sealers/waxes


----------



## JoeP (May 24, 2013)

No wax or sealant until 60 - 90 days have passed after it was painted to allow the paint to fully gass. As for polishing I would leave it up to a month, or even wait until you plan to wax or seal after the 60 - 90 days and polish then wax at the same time.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Probably a bit late to this thread but would suggest asking the bodyshop how long you should wait. There are products which are safe, as already suggested and I would add Optimum Car Wax or 3M Imperial Glaze but unless you intend to use these afterwards, it would be cheaper to wait


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2017)

Is it the same for powder coated alloy wheels?

Do I need to leave them a while before applying a sealant?

Thanks.


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Mar 26, 2012)

All depends on how the paint was cured. 
In an oven a week or 2 will be fine before waxing. 

Cured my bumper stuff via infra red....i used Crystal serum light on mine the very next day. No issues. Cured using infra red for 45 mins at 60degrees Ç.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I've no idea in terms of your question Dave but how come you've had a panel painted and was it the Audi or the wife's Fiesta (if you still have it?)


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

This question pops up a lot, and I never fully understand or get a 100% confirmed answer, but here's what we have been doing for the past 10 years. Check with the bodyshop and allow them to tell you when you can apply a product, that way if the paint sinks or something else goes wrong they can't blame a product that you've used, we deal with many bodyshops and they all say wait 72 hours before doing anything. We use a wide range of products from polishes, waxes, polymer sealants right up to Gtechniq Crystal Serum, all of which have been applied on simple smart repairs to FULL over baked repairs, and to date I have not know of any that have caused any paint issues, in fact I believe most of the products out there's are gas permeable no therefore the gases can escape.

Maybe someone can confirm this once and for all, all I know is we haven't had any issues, infact I applied Crystal Serum to s bumper today which was painted Wednesday, if I had any doubt I wouldn't be doing that!

Please don't take my word for it, I'm NOT a painter, I'm just saying I've never had an issue :thumb:


----------

